# How do I fix?



## keithbyrd (Oct 12, 2022)

I have been using a black background for my photos for some time.  Foe me it seems the easiest way to get clear pictures since I am not a photographer!!  But I recently noticed that on shiny platings the black is being absorbed/shadowed into the plating and making the pen look grossly under-turnd ( See picture).  What is the best way or is there a way to eliminate this? I am using an iPhone for my camera.
Thank you in advance!





.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 12, 2022)

I use a tan background. Nib is a bit out of focus but I made an angled "ramp" to put under the cloth to put everything on an even plane. Photos taken with a tripod.


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Oct 13, 2022)

I use a piece of white cardboard (in a makeshift lightbox) when photographing dark coloured platings. These pen kits are really tough to photograph correctly;the angle of the pen is crucial imo. I use my phone, maybe a proper camera with manual focus would be better. Cheers.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks for your input - I am really hoping to keep a black background - I think I would have to change all my pictures so they would be consistent on the website - Im hoping there is an easy technique/trick to accomplish on the black!l


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 13, 2022)

Take a look at Pen Photography > Using a Black Background.


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Oct 13, 2022)

Sylvanite said:


> Take a look at Pen Photography > Using a Black Background.


That is a cunning set up there! Nice !!!


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 14, 2022)

Not sure if I posted this before but this is what I use: Harbor Freight clamp lights, curly Q bulbs, wife made covers to soften the light, tan cloth. I also have grey and chocolate brown cloth but never used them. I can use the cabinets and doors to move the lamps for the best effect. Camera is a Canon T7 and a 18-55mm lens; AV setting on the camera. I will take several photos and pick out the best. Any editing is with Photoshop Elements 2021.


----------



## Dannv (Oct 15, 2022)

You need reflective cards, black and/or white to give form to your metalic parts.  I use a real camera with a card with a hole cut in it for the lens if I need a reflection in front and light from the back, not the front (I am using a large softbox.)  You can see a lot fo my pen photography at https://flic.kr/s/aHBqjzXHC5/ .  It's pretty basic.  For the dark background, I am using a large light in back with a dark card in the middle and letting the light from the edges light the image.  Makes it a little more interesting than a solid black.  For the light background I have a piece of white melamine the pen is on and no dark card in back.  On the white, I can move black cards around to get a dark reflected edge where I want it.  (that means the card has to be farther back than the pen.)  I could go on and on, but not sure how much you can do with the iphone or how much you'd want to learn.  If you're interested in the dark backgrounds, it's a simple variation of dark field lighting.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2022)

Low Key Pen Photography?
					

I've been trying to take my pen photography to the next level. In particular, the next level of low key photography. I've been watching a ton of videos on still life/product photography, particularly lighting, and have invested some money in reflectors, boom arms and clips to hold and position...



					www.penturners.org
				




This thread may be of help.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 16, 2022)

Dannv said:


> You need reflective cards, black and/or white to give form to your metalic parts.  I use a real camera with a card with a hole cut in it for the lens if I need a reflection in front and light from the back, not the front (I am using a large softbox.)  You can see a lot fo my pen photography at https://flic.kr/s/aHBqjzXHC5/ .  It's pretty basic.  For the dark background, I am using a large light in back with a dark card in the middle and letting the light from the edges light the image.  Makes it a little more interesting than a solid black.  For the light background I have a piece of white melamine the pen is on and no dark card in back.  On the white, I can move black cards around to get a dark reflected edge where I want it.  (that means the card has to be farther back than the pen.)  I could go on and on, but not sure how much you can do with the iphone or how much you'd want to learn.  If you're interested in the dark backgrounds, it's a simple variation of dark field lighting.


thanks for the info - I will play around and see what happens


----------



## Dannv (Oct 18, 2022)

keithbyrd said:


> thanks for the info - I will play around and see what happens


I need to take pics of 4 more kitless pens.  I will try to get a pic or two of my setup if I can.  It'll be a bit hard to do since i am shooting in my kitchen.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 18, 2022)

I found a simple way to fix - it may not be perfect but it works!


----------

